# Your favourite Star Wars whine



## Arthur_Vandelay (Nov 16, 2005)

> But I was going into Toshi Station to pick up some power converters.



--Luke Skywalker, _A New Hope_.

A fitting whine to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 19, 2005)

> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!*



-- Chewie

*Or another onomatopoeic expression that comes close to mimicking the lovable furball.


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 19, 2005)

Luke Skywalker said:


> It just isn't fair. Awwwahghhhh! Biggs is right. I'm never gonna get out of here!
> ...
> Not unless you can alter time, speed up the harvest or teleport me off this rock.
> ...
> If there's a bright centre to the universe, you're on the planet that it's furthest from!


 Teen angst at its finest 



Luke Skywalker said:


> But it's a whole 'nother year!
> ...
> Yeah, that's what you said when Biggs and Tanner(?) left.
> ...
> Looks like I'm going nowhere. I better start cleaning those droids.


 You guys never understand me! I hate you! I'm going to my room!



Luke Skywalker said:


> How could I be so stupid? He's nowhere in sight.


I'm so AWKWARD! 

I love Luke


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2005)

You're nicking them all!

"Awwwww. You're making a mess!"

--Luke Skywalker, _The Empire Strikes Back_


(BTW: the prequels are included. I seem to recall Anakin proving that when it comes to whining, Luke is a chip off the old block.)


----------

